
Psychologists have surprising advice for people who feel unmotivated - selbyk
https://qz.com/work/1363911/two-psychologists-have-a-surprising-theory-on-how-to-get-motivated/
======
hos234
Yup...just asking people to contribute to something they don't think they are
qualified to deal with, increases their confidence, enthusiasm, interest etc.

As anything with human psychology, good to think about and be mentally
prepared for where it will work and where it wont. For example it can be
counter productive if the people receiving advice reject, attack,
misunderstand it or if advice is given to people who aren't looking for
advice.

